# Canadian Armed Forces Parachutist Wing - late 1960s / early 1970s



## air-ops (4 Apr 2017)

I am looking for some input regarding the Parachutist Wing trial prototypes introduced between 1967 and the early 1970s. 

I refer you to a reply from "Old Sweat" to an old post from July, 2011 Re: Wings - Quote "If anybody cares, there was an attempt around 1970-1971 to introduce a CF pattern wing with the wings bent upward in the arc such as was used for certain air force "back of the plane" badges. It was short lived, very, very short lived."

I have copies of files from the Directorate of Ceremonial dated 1967 and 1968 directing the production of six prototype wings for the unification uniform trials. The six wings chosen included a wing identified as Parachutist / Para Rescue (combined), with upswept wings and a yellow / gold chute. There were to be two versions produced of each wing, Type A with the word CANADA below the centre device, and Type B with the laurel leaves wrapping around the base of the badge similar to the current upswept wing design.

I have in my collection an example of the Air navigator and Flight Surgeon wings from this prototype project, and I have seen a Flight Engineer example. Therefore it is very likely that all six wings, including the Parachutist / Para Rescue, were produced. Have any of you seen any examples, or photos of these wings> Is anyone lucky enough to have one of these in their collection?

Please let me know, and attach an image if possible. Thank you. George


----------

